# Master Pass #2



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

2nd series was tight. (I can never get multiple images to load).

The 1st two birds were about 25 yards apart. The 3rd bird was a wipe out bird on a long throw. Bird 2 & 3 were more in line than this picture shows.
Winter picked up the go bird. I tried to get her to pick up the right hand bird next but she would have none of it and stepped on the left hand bird. Then I tried again to get her lined up to the left bird but the best I could do was get her to split the distance between 1 & 2. I sent her and sure enough she headed back to the old fall of the left bird. As soon as she got across the water and up on solid ground I blew my whistle. We had a quick clean hand to the last bird. As she was coming in with it one of the judges said " that was a good use of your handle". We had an uneventful honor. 
This series saw a lot of handles.
15 went to the 3rd.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Series 3.
Water triple with shoreline blind. The 3rd mark was a flier, it was supposed to land in the U shaped cove behind where Winter's landed. Our bird curled forward for easy pick-up and Winter again nailed the other marks. Just a shoreline blind to go. 
The first 3/4 was lovely, then she needed to come off the shore a little. Whistle angle left back, maybe slight improvement, immediate whistle, and she make a bigger than normal turn right (she always circles right on whistle stops) and reaches the shore. I'm still not worried I have been making the angle left back cast successfully all summer to get her back in the water. So I give it and she scoots herself up on the bank and starts to hunt. WHISTLE!!!! Now I'm thinking as fast as I can. Do I call her in back down to the water, no that never works. So I decided to make her sit there and just look at me. Then I give a huge walking left. She comes down to the water edge and I can see her nose going down again. WHISTLE! This time before she looks at me she stares directly at the blind for a couple of seconds, telling me she knows where it is, about 5 yards away. I give her the left back and she runs over and picks it up. As she is coming back with it the judges tell me that we ran 2/3 of a beautiful blind but I need to work on that last 1/3. I thought we were out.
I had an AKC judge in the gallery who said maybe not. She told me "you were clean until now and when I judge a blind it's in thirds. A blinds worth 10 points. I think you got all your points from the first 2/3 and you got her to the bird. 6 point should be enough to carry you." 
Well, they called Winter's named and we got the ribbon. I hugged and thanked the judges and said I thought that waster blind put us out. They chuckled and said no but you have to work on the last third of that blind. 
I think I need to go to a judges seminar. 

WooHoo, Master Pass #2.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! So proud of you!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is fantastic!! So excited for you!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay! Go Holly and Winter!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Thanks for taking the time to post the photos and explanation, someday I hope to be where you are at.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations, it sounds like she ran a nice test!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG that slot! congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

